# Are you a foolish Gorilla?



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

You have read how homes have been destroyed, families have been torn asunder and serious bodily injury has resulted from being bombed. But no, you haven't learned from reading about the carnage visited upon the unfortunate. You still believe you can escape the consequences of being bombed with your cleverness because you are unique!

*If you have never received a bomb and are the 5th and 9th poster to say, "I'm to cleaver for you." then...

you really are a foolish gorilla.* :hn

*Rules* - You must have joined CS within the last 90 days. BTW, neither CS or myself is responsible for your foolishness.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> You still believe you can escape the consequences of being bombed with your cleverness because you are unique!


Like lemmings into the sea. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I've been bombed already,
but very generous of you.
:tu


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

# Three


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

does this count as the fifth post since it is the 5th post


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

or does this one


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Tuxguy said:


> does this count as the fifth post since it is the 5th post





Tuxguy said:


> or does this one


nope none of the posts count, because they don't fit the rules:tu

Just to get the ball rolling for some newbies.....

*I'm to cleaver for you*....(before the spelling and grammar police arrive.....i know what i post:chk)


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

so now is that the first post then or does the post have to only contain the I'm to cleaver for you?

:chk


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm to cleaver for you....(before the spelling and grammar police arrive.....i know what i post)


I don't know what's going on, but I'll give it a shot!!


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

To easy to avoid and taunt you MACMS. Heheh. Everyone it too chelber for you!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

now are we at 4? cause i dont want the 5th


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Tuxguy said:


> does this count as the fifth post since it is the 5th post


*I'm to cleaver for you, *however I am not to cleaver at all as you all can tell


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

"I'm to cleaver for you"


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hmmm i wonder where we are now?
surely the winner must be here now 


:chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm to cleaver for you. :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

what is going on here whos the cleaver one huh?:chk:chk


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

shaggy said:


> hmmm i wonder where we are now?
> surely the winner must be here now
> 
> :chk


The way I understand the rules, it is the 5th and 9th person to have that phrase in there post.


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> *I'm to cleaver for you*....(before the spelling and grammar police arrive.....i know what i post:chk)


The spelling and grammar police has arrived...what are you going to do now???:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

ramblinsmoke said:


> The spelling and grammar police has arrived...what are you going to do now???:ss


As the clever old chicken said as he watched the farmer dispatch his tormentor, "That wasn't very cleaver of you boy..." :chk :r

The 5th and 9th poster to say, "I'm to cleaver for you." somewhere in there post and they have joined CS within the last 90 days.

Hint. See post 12, 13 & 15.  That makes three correct posts...


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

hova45 said:


> what is going on here whos the cleaver one huh?:chk:chk


Oh gee, I think it's Beaver.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Alright, I'm now confused. Has anyone won?


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm to cleaver for you

:ss


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Im too clever for any one of you! :ss


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Damnit, I think that made me 4, which means the one below me just got it (hence the reason 5 people were lurking in this thread)..... Damnit.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

OK, let me 'splain'.

1. Tuxguy
2. GMPOWER
3. Darrell
4. BengalMan
*5.*
6.
7.
8.
*9.*

Hint. Nothing was said about not trying multiple times.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Can I go again?

I'm to cleaver for you? :tg


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm to cleaver for you
:ss

ARG! I THINK I JUST MISSED IT AGAIN


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

1. Tuxguy
2. GMPOWER
3. Darrell
4. BengalMan
*5. Darrell - Cleaver victim* :gn:chk
6.
7.
8.
*9.*


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Grrrrrr....

I'm to cleaver for you
p


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

macms said:


> 1. Tuxguy
> 2. GMPOWER
> 3. Darrell
> 4. BengalMan
> ...


AWESOME!!!

Thank you, very much!!! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm too cleaver for you...


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Just to keep things moving.

I am too clever for you.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm too cleaver for you....again


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

next one has it.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm way too cleaver for you....:tu


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Ahh cubatabaco got it!!


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Now I'm scared...:r


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

macms said:


> 1. Tuxguy
> 2. GMPOWER
> 3. Darrell
> 4. BengalMan
> ...


This is how I see, MACMS do you agree?

You should all be scared.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I know I'm scared. :bx


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

1. Tuxguy
2. GMPOWER
3. Darrell
4. BengalMan
*5. Darrell - Cleaver victim :gn:chk*
6. Bengleman
7. Cubatabaco
8. me
*9. Cubatabaco - Cleaver victim :gn:chk*



Syekick said:


> To easy to avoid and taunt you MACMS. Heheh. Everyone it too chelber for you!


Ya think?

Exception made to also terminate this cleaver noob with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

So whats up your sleeve Macms?


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Cubatobaco said:


> So whats up your sleeve Macms?


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Hahahaha :r :r

Bring it on....:gn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

glad i am too dumb :r


:chk


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

0103 8555 7491 4601 1097

0103 8555 7491 5649 6853

Thanks playing fellas and thanks to the other brothers for supporting this. 

Its nothing special, just a couple of smokes.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

ramblinsmoke said:


> The spelling and grammar police has arrived...what are you going to do now???:ss


The spelling and grammar police _have_ arrived.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

He must have a thing for Ward and June!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

:chk As a boy I used a cleaver to lop the heads off chickens. Poor metaphor I suppose.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice job, MACMS... hope they learned a valuable lesson. :ss :tu


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I see great carnage in their futures. . . to CLEAVER by half, I think.

:ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

All of your cleavers are belong to us

Congrats Darrell and Cubatobaco


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Fred, I just picked up the package from the PO and I am in shock. Thank you so much for the gifts!!! Very much appreciated!!! :tu 

There are 3 sticks in there that I have not tried. Going to fire one up right now. :ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

We Want Pics!!


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

One of them has been set on fire already. If I had a good camera, which I need to get, I'd post some pics......let me see what I can do.


----------

